# A Bulking Diet On A Student Budget



## skepticamateur (Aug 1, 2008)

Apologies for using this as a bit of a service guys, but it'd be awesome if you could outline an example of a day's diet on a limited budget with substitute meals for the rest of the week etc.

Stats:

Age: 19

Height: 5' 9 1/2"

Weight: 140lbs

Body Fat: around 10%

Had a bit of a break from the gym for a couple of months and before that I wasn't really taking it seriously.

Will be training 3 times a week, early morning.

Keeping cardio to a minimum, max 20 mins light cardio before workout.

Convenience and low cost are a must but not to the extent of sacrificing gains. I'll find the time/money somewhere.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mate, no-one will design you a diet for free - either hire someone to do it for you or have a hunt around the nutrition section, come up with something, post it back up and we can advise to suit your goals


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Best thing to do is post up your current diet and people can advise and make adjustments. State how many meals a day you have, absolutley everything.


----------

